# Problems with postgrey



## Mainz (May 17, 2016)

Hello,

I tried to install postgrey on my Mailserver. I use the following Software:

[FONT=Courier New]Postfix
Dovecot
MySQL
PHPmyAdmin
Postfixadmin[/FONT]

Now when I try to install [FONT=Courier New]postrgey [/FONT](no difference between installaing it from the ports or installing a pkg)

The installation runs without problems, but when I try to start postgrey it shows Me the following:


```
Starting postgrey.
Pid_file "/var/run/postgrey/postgrey.pid" already exists.  Overwriting!
```

I tried to remove the file and checked the permissions. Everything fine. When I remove the file it will create the file again and shows Me the same error.

When I check the Maillog it shows me the following:


```
May 17 13:54:30 myserver postgrey[2230]: Process Backgrounded
May 17 13:54:30 myserver postgrey[2230]: 2016/05/17-13:54:30 postgrey (type Net::Server::Multiplex) starting! pid(2230)
May 17 13:54:30 myserver postgrey[2230]: Resolved [localhost]:10023 to [XXX.XXX.XXX.XXX]:10023, IPv4
May 17 13:54:30 myserver postgrey[2230]: Resolved [localhost]:10023 to [XXX.XXX.XXX.XXX]:10023, IPv4
May 17 13:54:30 myserver postgrey[2230]: Binding to TCP port 10023 on host XXX.XXX.XXX.XXX with IPv4
```

The resolve of localhost is wrong. The XXX:XXX.XXX.XXX shows me an IP-adress I dont know. It is not my own adress. I think here could be the problem but I need some help to figure it out.

Best regards


----------



## Mainz (May 18, 2016)

Has someone an idea? Every hint could help.


----------



## Abriel (May 18, 2016)

Hi,

You should have

```
May 18 18:16:07 zse postgrey[3774]: Process Backgrounded
May 18 18:16:07 zse postgrey[3774]: 2016/05/18-18:16:07 postgrey (type Net::Server::Multiplex) starting! pid(3774)
May 18 18:16:07 zse postgrey[3774]: Resolved [localhost]:10023 to [127.0.0.1]:10023, IPv4
May 18 18:16:07 zse postgrey[3774]: Binding to TCP port 10023 on host 127.0.0.1 with IPv4
May 18 18:16:07 zse postgrey[3774]: Setting gid to "225 225"
May 18 18:16:07 zse postgrey[3774]: Setting uid to "225"
```

Maybe your *localhost *in /etc/hosts has wrong IP.


----------



## kpa (May 18, 2016)

Wrong IP in /etc/hosts is the most likely explanation, unless your DNS resolver is totally misconfigured it won't resolve localhost to anything else but 127.0.0.1/::1.


----------



## Mainz (May 23, 2016)

[FONT=Courier New]/etc/hosts[/FONT] was the problem. Thanks!!!


----------

